# Hyena vs. Brock Lesnar and Mike Tyson



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 19, 2012)

A Spotted Hyena takes on the team of Brock Lesnar & Mike Tyson.


- Lesnar and Tyson are in their respective primes.

- Lesnar and Tyson are both blood lusted.


Who wins and why?


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 19, 2012)

Which lesnar? WWE or UFC?

WWE is a ring buster, he wins via F-5ing the thing, UFC is watered down brock, they lose.

Mike is not gonna hurt the thing if they can live after having their head and face shredded to pieces by lions


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 19, 2012)

they aren't taking a Heyena anything that can survive a paw strike to the skull from a lion isn't loosing to Tyson or Brock or both


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they aren't taking a Heyena anything that can survive a paw strike to the skull from a lion isn't loosing to Tyson or Brock or both



This

ALso Hyenas has the best pound for pound bite force no way in hell they are tanking one of these.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 19, 2012)

are you serious..


----------



## Ulti (Feb 19, 2012)

Brock Lesnar F-5's him

God I actually loved that move, Lesnar made it look so good and painful


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 19, 2012)

modified Argentine Suplex right? that's what an f5 was?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 19, 2012)

Fireman's Carry facebuster I believe. Anyway, they could hope to restrain it using one as bait then attacking the distracted Hyena but that may not be possible. They are going to lose this more often than win, assuming they even have a chance to win.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deCCc4MW-MA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought the F5 was something original .


----------



## Ulti (Feb 19, 2012)

i remember when m-m-m-m matt morgan started using it... and big show used at at one point in like 2005 iirc


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> i remember when m-m-m-m matt morgan started using it... and big show used at at one point in like 2005 iirc



lensar did it the best looked up other guys did it and they looked like they were struggling on the lift. Lensar lift Mark henry as if he can do it all day.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 19, 2012)

Lesnar grew up lifting heavy farm equipment, cattle etc: it doesn't surprise me he is strong as he is. Kane in his prime is the strongest I've ever seen though, didn't he dead lift Vader?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 19, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Lesnar grew up lifting heavy farm equipment, cattle etc: it doesn't surprise me he is strong as he is. Kane in his prime is the strongest I've ever seen though, didn't he dead lift Vader?



Kane on Vader really? Damn! 

I know Sammartino dead lifted Haystacks calhoun who was six hundred lbs and did grow up similar to brock (supposedly noticed because a promoter who was driving through saw a gigantic kid lifting cows on a farm)

then there's Warrior and Hogan slamming Andre Goldberg Jack hammering big show and Borck Lesnar IIRC did an F-5 on Show


----------



## Lishenron (Feb 19, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Kane on Vader really? Damn!
> 
> I know Sammartino dead lifted Haystacks calhoun who was six hundred lbs and did grow up similar to brock (supposedly noticed because a promoter who was driving through saw a gigantic kid lifting cows on a farm)
> 
> then there's Warrior and Hogan slamming Andre Goldberg J*ack hammering big show* and Borck Lesnar IIRC did an F-5 on Show



I remember that. That shit was pretty impressive

I only wish he did  it again when he entered the royal rumble. But IIRC someone interfered before he could Jack Hammer him again


----------



## OutlawJohn (Feb 19, 2012)

Depends on the size of the Hyena. Smaller ones are ninety pounds, and bigger ones are 190. But either way, I don't see how they can't restrain one. Though a 190 pounder might tear them up viciously first.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Kane on Vader really? Damn!



Yeah, Kane was going for a tombstone and Vader started sandbagging, so Kane just hoisted him on his shoulders anyway, the tombstone was still clean, no botch, just a smooth tombstone, shit was impressive. Kane was a absolute beast back then, IIRC the locker room commented on the crazy amount of weight Kane could bench.

I'll try and find a video.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 20, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Yeah, Kane was going for a tombstone and Vader started sandbagging, so Kane just hoisted him on his shoulders anyway, the tombstone was still clean, no botch, just a smooth tombstone, shit was impressive. Kane was a absolute beast back then, IIRC the locker room commented on the crazy amount of weight Kane could bench.
> 
> I'll try and find a video.



Kane really is one of the strongest guys in the locker room?

it's funny because you'd think Henry would be beyond him


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

Kane was, not sure about now, I don't think Henry was really talked about much back then so we don't know what he was capable of then.


----------



## teddy (Feb 20, 2012)

Everyone knows John Cena is the strongest man in the wor...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

They would rip the thing in half. Might take a few flesh wounds before ripping it in half, but they rip it in half nonetheless.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 20, 2012)

IWD here you go

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taF6A0tHgbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judas (Feb 20, 2012)

Brock breaks it in half.


----------



## Lishenron (Feb 20, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> IWD here you go
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taF6A0tHgbk[/YOUTUBE]



A true monster.

Prime Kane was beast. Far far far better than when he was unmasked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad this thread deteriorated into a WWE wankfest.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 21, 2012)

IIRC Brock said before that backstage the only guy he couldn't beat in an arm-wrestling contest was Kane. Which says something

As for the match, the Hyena would be able to kill both Lesner and Tyson 9.99999999/10. 

0.000001/10 Brock somehow manages to kill it by snapping it's back or Brock holding it down and Tyson punching it repeatedly until it dies.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think two bloodlusted peak humans should be able to put down one mid sized hyena. you people underestimate a bloodlusted humans potential.


----------



## themg3 (Feb 21, 2012)

death1217 said:


> I think two bloodlusted peak humans should be able to put down one mid sized hyena. you people underestimate a bloodlusted humans potential.



They may be peak human in 1 category (punching speed, and strength) but they're not peak humans, do u know how strong animals are? we adapted to use our BRAINS, they had to buff their BODIES or else face extinction, if u were to translate some animal feats to humans, they would easily be low superhuman ( running 80mph, strengh to lift a few tons, bite force of over 4000tons???) your underestimating the animals


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2012)

There is no such thing as peak human . You can not achieve both peak strength or peak speed and agility.  The former requires a ton of muscle mass which will slow you down so you will not be able to achieve the latter.


----------



## themg3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> There is no such thing as peak human . You can not achieve both peak strength or peak speed and agility.  The former requires a ton of muscle mass which will slow you down so you will not be able to achieve the latter.



I meant that it was possible for lesnar and tyson to achieve 1 peak human ability each like peak strengh for lesnar and peak punching speed for tyson,


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2012)

themg3 said:


> I meant that it was possible for lesnar and tyson to achieve 1 peak human ability each like peak strengh for lesnar and peak punching speed for tyson,



I see my bad about that, but still the Hyena is describe to have the best pound for pound bite force one even greater than their competitors a lion. Considering the type of animals they prey on this will not be the same bite as a 190lb pitbull. Also I highly doubt it strength level far exceeds even brock lensar.


----------



## themg3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I see my bad about that, but still the Hyena is describe to have the best pound for pound bite force one even greater than their competitors a lion. Considering the type of animals they prey on this will not be the same bite as a 190lb pitbull. Also I highly doubt it strength level far exceeds even brock lensar.



i cant remember the exact bite force number for a hyena but it was far greater than what a normal human could achieve, it loses to lesnar in physical strength but it will destroy whatever part of lesnars body it bites


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2012)

themg3 said:


> i cant remember the exact bite force number for a hyena but it was far greater than what a normal human could achieve, it loses to lesnar in physical strength but it will destroy whatever part of lesnars body it bites



Probably be able to break our bones with its bite force or rip your limbs cleam off.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 21, 2012)

death1217 said:


> I think two bloodlusted peak humans should be able to put down one mid sized hyena. you people underestimate a bloodlusted humans potential.



this isn't marvel comics where a guy like Kingin has shown enough feats to take on a T Rex with a decent ax and come out alive with free meat

these are two real world humans and their facing something that can pulverize elephant bones into white powder with it's jaws


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this isn't marvel comics where a guy like Kingin has shown enough feats to take on a T Rex with a decent ax and come out alive with free meat
> 
> these are two real world humans and their facing something that can pulverize elephant bones into white powder with it's jaws



I would not go as far as elephants bones but their bite force should be able tear your arm off or kill you instantly if it is on the neck.

These bastards are so badass they can just walk up to a lion while eating face to face to let him know he going to take his kill for the day.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 21, 2012)

death1217 said:


> I think two bloodlusted peak humans should be able to put down one mid sized hyena.



Wrong.

Try again.


----------



## Roman55 (Feb 21, 2012)

death1217 said:


> I think two bloodlusted peak humans should be able to put down one mid sized hyena. you people underestimate a bloodlusted humans potential.


----------



## mcdave (Feb 21, 2012)

Without tools they lose but if for example we give them a blanket some throwable stones a chair and a Broom the Story would be different.

With a Lighter and a Bottle Wodka would be a funny scenario too or with a bag of pepper/chilipowder ^_^


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 22, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I would not go as far as elephants bones but their bite force should be able tear your arm off or kill you instantly if it is on the neck.
> .



ehh? they routinely crap white powder and IIRC they can chew on Elephants bones if their really desperate 

I'd imagine getting bitten on the neck would result in decapitation given their bite strength


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 22, 2012)

It's like one third the force of a T-Rex


----------



## Masa (Feb 22, 2012)

You guys are too focused on bite force. If they just stay away from its mouth, they have it beat in all other aspects, plus there are two of them. One of them can grab and cover its head with their body and take substantial damage while the other tears its tiny hind legs off. No contest humans win with maybe 1 casualty.


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 22, 2012)

It's a 1000 pound bite force,

Dude...


----------



## Masa (Feb 22, 2012)

Permabanned said:


> It's a 1000 pound bite force,
> 
> Dude...



Crocs have a 5000 pound bite force, that doesn't mean a few humans can't take them on if they control the head and make the astronomical bite force irrelevant.

Dude...


----------



## death1217 (Feb 22, 2012)

okay heres the thing:
Manny pacciuao has a recorded punching strength of 3000psi, so lets assume that tyson and lesnar are near the same level. Now I'm just gonna assume this is a regular hyena and not the spotted one but the striped hyena, these hyenas have weak thin legs, If both tyson and lesnar work together it is definitely possible to break of the hindlegs quickly. After that its just a matter of quick repeated blows to the head. Sure the hyena still has a large advantage but I won't say the the odds are 9.9999/10 but more like 7/10


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 22, 2012)

Masa said:


> Crocs have a 5000 pound bite force, that doesn't mean a few humans can't take them on if they control the head and make the astronomical bite force irrelevant.
> 
> Dude...



Skilled croc wranglers and zoo keepers sure, but definitely more than two people and people who know what they're doing. 

These fighters would treat it like fighting a dog at best. Who would try and grab a dog's head/face/mouth when attacking? 

If anything they would try to kick and stomp it to death.



> Now I'm just gonna assume this is a regular hyena and not the spotted one but the striped hyena, these hyenas have weak thin legs, If both tyson and lesnar work together it is definitely possible to break of the hindlegs quickly.



Isnt the spotted hyena the most known/common species of the two though?


----------



## death1217 (Feb 22, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Skilled croc wranglers and zoo keepers sure, but definitely more than two people and people who know what they're doing.
> 
> These fighters would treat it like fighting a dog at best. Who would try and grab a dog's head/face/mouth when attacking?
> 
> ...



oh shit read the op, nevermind its a spotted hyena. Still they can still incapcitate it by breaking its hindlegs while probably losing an arm or two, but no way are they cracking its skull. With some weapons the scenario could be reversed though.


----------



## Masa (Feb 22, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Skilled croc wranglers and zoo keepers sure, but definitely more than two people and people who know what they're doing.
> 
> These fighters would treat it like fighting a dog at best. Who would try and grab a dog's head/face/mouth when attacking?
> 
> If anything they would try to kick and stomp it to death.



My guess is that they would try to grab hold of and subdue it first and figure out what to do with it next. Two way beyond average men should be able to hold it down no problem, especially bloodlusted. Brock could probably just pick it up over his head and slam it into the ground a few times. That would do SUBSTANTIAL damage.


----------



## mcdave (Feb 22, 2012)

Masa said:
			
		

> Two way beyond average men should be able to hold it down no problem,


You my friend have no Idea what a hyena is.
Lets put it in numbers & pictures.

A Spotted Hyena:
Height 77-81 cm. weight: 55?86 kg. Speed  55 km/h 
Stamina>=Wolf
Hunting:
[YOUTUBE]F5CLVrDG6Ic[/YOUTUBE]
Gl killing something that does that for a living,
:amazed

Durability:
[YOUTUBE]10QFwZdloGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masa (Feb 22, 2012)

mcdave said:


> You my friend have no Idea what a hyena is.
> Lets put it in numbers & pictures.
> 
> A Spotted Hyena:
> ...


Is there anything there that was supposed to impress me? Its shorter, weaker, and lighter than both of its opponents. Speed is not 55mph, more like 40, but its not like sprinting speed matters at all in this fight. The stamina you refer to must be running/traveling stamina, its not necessarily higher than humans in a fight because while anjimals like wolves can run much longer than humans, it is only because their bodies are much more efficient at running, not because their muscles are that much more fit in a fight.

So in this fight the humans have strength, height, weight, opposable thumbs (which are extremely useful in a fight), reach, intellect, appendages that are useful for more than just walking, and numbers. The hyena has bite strength. If you think bite strength can overcome all of those advantages, you need help.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ehh? they routinely crap white powder and IIRC they can chew on Elephants bones if their really desperate
> 
> I'd imagine getting bitten on the neck would result in decapitation given their bite strength



I honestly did not know about the elephant part, I hear Lions rarely mess with elephants so I figured Hyenas would be the same .

Yeah it be like a bear trap snapping on your neck but each side weighing a ton.

@Masa
Also you can not compare a croc to a hyenas because the hyenas jaw and teeth is design to shred more so than the croc. The croc teeth is use for gripping more so than anything they need to spin around with their prey to shred meat off.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 22, 2012)

People actually think that two humans can incapacitate a hyena that can tank getting mauled by lions. 

Wow.

I'd really like to see two idiots try and wrestle a Spotted Hyena to the ground and keep it there, despite the fact that it can tangle with lions and take down prey that weighs much more than they do.


----------



## Judas (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Masa (Feb 22, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> People actually think that two humans can incapacitate a hyena that can tank getting mauled by lions.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I'd really like to see two idiots try and wrestle a Spotted Hyena to the ground and keep it there, despite the fact that it can tangle with lions and take down prey that weighs much more than they do.



Sorry, but receiving mortal wounds from a lion doesn't show any feat of worth. By that standard, humans can tank shots in the head from a .357 magnum. Magnum>lion especially considering we don't know what sex and size the lion was, and how hard it was trying to kill the hyena. Obviously it wasn't trying too hard because the hyena got away (sort of, it still died of its wounds).



> Spotted hyenas prefer prey with a body mass range of 56–182 kg, with a mode of 102 kg



Mike and Brock combined weigh much more than the max stated in wikipedia and are much more fit for fighting back. Not to mention, the upper limit on prey size is almost certainly not taken down by a single hyena.



> I honestly did not know about the elephant part, I hear Lions rarely mess with elephants so I figured Hyenas would be the same .
> 
> Yeah it be like a bear trap snapping on your neck but each side weighing a ton.



It is doubtful that they actually kill the elephant, more likely they just gnaw on its carcass.

And it would be like a quarter ton on each side, not a ton on each side. That is assuming it can even reach their necks. Hyenas don't seem to be the most agile animals in the world and are at a severe height disadvantage.


> @Masa
> Also you can not compare a croc to a hyenas because the hyenas jaw and teeth is design to shred more so than the croc. The croc teeth is use for gripping more so than anything they need to spin around with their prey to shred meat off.



The comparison is that people say bite strength alone will win this battle. I am saying, that is not always the case and provide crocs as an example.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Mike tyson stuffs himself in the hyena's mouth and chokes him to death.


----------



## Masa (Feb 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mike tyson stuffs himself in the hyena's mouth and chokes him to death.



That would be a win and the hyena has nothing that can prevent him from doing that (except running away)


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2012)

Fighting off a hyena isn't hard at all. An animal like that will try to bite where it can most easily reach you which is most definitely going to be the leg. A bite to the leg is not going to cripple you at all but the animal will still foolishly keep pushing this tactic.

In a position where an animal is attacking your lower  body it is incredibly easy to strike its head. A hyena getting punched in the eye is a crippling wound for it. That stuff about them surviving getting mauled by lions is useless since at that point the animal is hardly a threat anymore.

Anyway yeah The hyena attacks one of them and then they proceed to beat the shit out of it. A tiger or lion would be more effective at killing two humans at once.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2012)

This reminds me of that animal thread where someone said normal humans should be able to fight Wolves barehanded.

Anyways, a Hyena is far more mobile, the best chance they got is while its bites one, the other one jumps on top of it then the proceed to snap its neck, other wise they don't have a chance since they wouldn't be able to keep up with it.



> A bite to the leg is not going to cripple you at all but the animal will still foolishly keep pushing this tactic.



 With that bite force, I doubt they will be able to stand back up, especially if it bits the ankles, that is crippling.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 22, 2012)

I think they would lose scenario 1 but win 2 with extreme difficulty and wounds


----------



## Teach (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol what?

Hyena bites chunks out of them, Hyenas also have insane durability. They have no chance at all.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2012)

Seriously getting bit in the ankle by an animal that is not even half my height is not that much of a threat. Its similar to getting your foot caught in a bear trap that's alive.

It is certainly not mortally wounding you either. From that type of position you would still be able to beat a hyena to death.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2012)

> Seriously getting bit in the ankle by an animal that is not even half my height is not that much of a threat. Its similar to getting your foot caught in a bear trap that's alive.
> 
> It is certainly not mortally wounding you either. From that type of position you would still be able to beat a hyena to death.



I just want to ask this, I have nothing against you, but are you retarded? A bite from Hyena to your ankle would either snap it off or tear up the flesh and muscle, you wouldn't be able to stand up. I don't know how thick a Hyenas hide is, but you certainly are not gonna "beat it to death", that thing will overpower you in a second. Even for someone at peak human strength, the only chance they have is snapping its neck, and you are not gonna be able to do that to a unrestrained Hyena.

 If humans were bad asses of the world, why did we develop tools and weapons to fight animals with?


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd pay to see some idiot try and beat a Hyena to death unarmed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> I'd pay to see some idiot try and beat a Hyena to death unarmed.



Size, age, and type of the hyena does not matter? Because I think I can find someone who be willing to try.

Well I just posted the wiki that says hyenas jaws are design to pulverize bones so any bite means good game.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 22, 2012)

You do know that a lot of people have trouble even fighting pit bulls unarmed.. taking on a hyena unarmed is down right suicidal


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2012)

I am surprise no one wanked how natives are able to fight off these animals.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 22, 2012)

The Hyena kills them, a beat of the hyena is more than enough to incapacitate them, while the hyena can survie their punches, though i unlikely thet they would even be able to land a punch of a hyena before being killed.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I just want to ask this, I have nothing against you, but are you retarded? A bite from Hyena to your ankle would either snap it off or tear up the flesh and muscle, you wouldn't be able to stand up. I don't know how thick a Hyenas hide is, but you certainly are not gonna "beat it to death", that thing will overpower you in a second. Even for someone at peak human strength, the only chance they have is snapping its neck, and you are not gonna be able to do that to a unrestrained Hyena.
> 
> If humans were bad asses of the world, why did we develop tools and weapons to fight animals with?



Oh my god please stop wanking this animal. 
A hyena biting you is not "snapping your ankle" it will certainly break the skin but I seriously doubt its jaws will even be able to open wide enough to close around Lesnar or Tyson's ankle with the necessary force to even achieve something like that.

A hyena's hide is tough enough to ignore blunt strikes now? If I throw a rock in its face it won't be hurt at all?

an animal has one recourse and that's to attack which ever part of the body it can reach. They simply aren't going to mortally wound a human by attacking its legs in a fashion designed to disable another animal along with its pack. 
One hyena is a threat to one human
One hyena is a threat to two cowardly humans
One hyena is not a threat to two bloodlusted humans fighting to the death.

If you curl up an decide to not fight back after a dog bites you that's your prerogative. Tyson and Lesnar fighting to the death certainly won't have that issue.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 22, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Oh my god please stop wanking this animal.
> A hyena biting you is not "snapping your ankle" it will certainly break the skin but I seriously doubt its jaws will even be able to open wide enough to close around Lesnar or Tyson's ankle with the necessary force to even achieve something like that.
> 
> A hyena's hide is tough enough to ignore blunt strikes now? If I throw a rock in its face it won't be hurt at all?
> ...



You seriously think these two can handle a hyena?


----------



## mcdave (Feb 22, 2012)

Masa said:
			
		

> Hyenas don't seem to be the most agile animals in the world and are at a severe height disadvantage.


Like 55km/h isnt more than anything an Human can ever hope to achieve.
The hyena knocks you off your feets the moment it attacks you or drags you to the ground with ease. Its a Speedblitz in her favor.



			
				Matta Clatta said:
			
		

> It is certainly not mortally wounding you either. From that type of position you would still be able to beat a hyena to death.


This Type of attack has not only chance to be mortal if it cuts an artery. The Wrestlers are no action Heros who shrug Bullets of like they are nothing. 



			
				Matta Clatta said:
			
		

> In a position where an animal is attacking your lower body it is incredibly easy to strike its head.


You know that your lower Body includes your groin.


Hynea =/= Beartrap
Hynea ==Scrap press as proven in this thread already.


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 22, 2012)

How about they play hyena football with it?


----------



## death1217 (Feb 22, 2012)

heres the thing, has there ever been a known instant of it tearing of leg in the very first bite? As far as I know, no, lets look at this story , the man was attacked by a pack of hyenas yet still had most of his body intact. what does this tell you? that two people should have a chance at killing one hyena. You are wanking the hyena far too much.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2012)

> Oh my god please stop wanking this animal.
> A hyena biting you is not "snapping your ankle" it will certainly break the skin but I seriously doubt its jaws will even be able to open wide enough to close around Lesnar or Tyson's ankle with the necessary force to even achieve something like that.



Yes it could, ripping the muscles is the very least it could do, then you got to deal with shock and the fact you won't be able to stand on your feet. No wanking going on, you are just overestimating humans.



> A hyena's hide is tough enough to ignore blunt strikes now? If I throw a rock in its face it won't be hurt at all?





A hide isn't metal armor, blunt strikes won't do much at all, then you got to deal with the bone before you can even think about hurting it. Yes the Hyena would barely notice let alone feel pain.



> an animal has one recourse and that's to attack which ever part of the body it can reach. They simply aren't going to mortally wound a human by attacking its legs in a fashion designed to disable another animal along with its pack.



Take out the feet, they are on the ground, you are now in range for a leathal bite to the neck or anywhere. Unless you really think they won't fall to the ground for having the muscle ripped out of their legs or ankle snapped off.


I have already said the only way they really can win, I don't know where you got it in your head that any human peak or not could fight these wild animals who posses super human strength.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 22, 2012)

> By Ishita Sukhadwala
> 
> Nairobi, Kenya, November 20, 2007 (AHN) - A Kenyan man killed a lion with his bare hands in Samburu, about 260 kilometers northeast of the capital Nairobi, only to be attacked by a pack of hyenas a few moments later, the country's media reported Tuesday.
> 
> ...



Don't leave out certain info.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 22, 2012)

death1217 said:


> heres the thing, has there ever been a known instant of it tearing of leg in the very first bite? As far as I know, no, lets look at this story , the man was attacked by a pack of hyenas yet still had most of his body intact. what does this tell you? that two people should have a chance at killing one hyena. You are wanking the hyena far too much.



Doesn't matter. Their bite force is certainly enough to crush human bones easily. Getting bit in the leg or ankle will mean their legs get snapped and they're disabled.

No you're wanking the human. Two unarmed humans aren't beating a hyena to death.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2012)

He had the almighty spear, the greatest weapon ever made for hunting and he still had his toes and hands bitten off, which he died not long after.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 22, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Don't leave out certain info.



Do note that he managed escape (or drive off) the pack. also I posted the link. 
he died from excessive bleeding not from being killed by hyenas.

They might not be able to beat it to death but breaking its legs shouldn't be extremely difficult. again you are far underestimating a bloodlusted human.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2012)

> Do note that he managed escape (or drive off) the pack. also I posted the link.
> he died from excessive bleeding not from being killed by hyenas.



You left out that he had a weapon to fend them off, which these are two UNARMED humans, give Lesner or Tyson a spear and yeah they probably could fend off a pack.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 22, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Oh my god please stop wanking this animal.
> A hyena biting you is not "snapping your ankle" it will certainly break the skin but I seriously doubt its jaws will even be able to open wide enough to close around Lesnar or Tyson's ankle with the necessary force to even achieve something like that.


So a bite of 800 kgf/cm2 is just going to break the Brock skin, even though it can break bones?



Matta Clatta said:


> A hyena's hide is tough enough to ignore blunt strikes now? If I throw a rock in its face it won't be hurt at all?.


Yeah, but not hurt enough to not be able to kill you after you throw the rock.



Matta Clatta said:


> an animal has one recourse and that's to attack which ever part of the body it can reach. They simply aren't going to mortally wound a human by attacking its legs in a fashion designed to disable another animal along with its pack.


As you said the point of bitting the legs is disable the prey, which should work perfectly fine in this case since after being beted they are not going to be able to stand, much less thorw punches, making them an easy prey.




Matta Clatta said:


> If you curl up an decide to not fight back after a dog bites you that's your prerogative. Tyson and Lesnar fighting to the death certainly won't have that issue.



You know that a Hyena is not comparable to a dog, right?


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 22, 2012)

Give them a spear and they'll be able to win.

But they don't have weapons. They lose, it's that simple.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Doesn't matter. Their bite force is certainly enough to crush human bones easily. Getting bit in the leg or ankle will mean their legs get snapped and they're disabled.
> 
> No you're wanking the human. Two unarmed humans aren't beating a hyena to death.





Xiammes said:


> He had the almighty spear, the greatest weapon ever made for hunting and he still had his toes and hands bitten off, which he died not long after.





Xiammes said:


> You left out that he had a weapon to fend them off, which these are two UNARMED humans, give Lesner or Tyson a spear and yeah they probably could fend off a pack.


I left out the spear for the simple fact that after a face off with a lion it probably is only as strong as a stick, again a hyenas legs are weak and hence it is still possible for two people to incapacitate it by breaking the legs.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 22, 2012)

Spears are very useful weapons (which is something neither tyson or brock have) , plus the guy had some form of experience against those animals.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 22, 2012)

Again for the thousandth time, there is two of them and one of hyena. and for the weaponry excuse a man has killed a grizzly in one on one combat with his bare hands. they can definitely incapcitate the hyena.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2012)

> I left out the spear for the simple fact that after a face off with a lion it probably is only as strong as a stick, again a hyenas legs are weak and hence it is still possible for two people to incapacitate it by breaking the legs.



You can't make that kind of judgment, he still had a very effect weapon for dealing with animals. Its not like he was using a stick tied to a rock, he had a mid range thrusting weapon he used to fight with.  This is a fight with barehands it had no purpose being brought up.

Show me proof that a Hyena's legs are "Weak", the thing weighs about as much as a normal human and it runs on it at high speeds..


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 22, 2012)

death1217 said:


> Again for the thousandth time, there is two of them and one of hyena. and for the weaponry excuse a man has killed a grizzly in one on one combat with his bare hands. they can definitely incapcitate the hyena.



I wish them the very best of luck trying to break its legs. Since you know, these animals can wrestle with lions and come out with their legs completely fine.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 22, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> You can't make that kind of judgment, he still had a very effect weapon for dealing with animals. Its not like he was using a stick tied to a rock, he had a mid range thrusting weapon he used to fight with.  This is a fight with barehands it had no purpose being brought up.
> 
> Show me proof that a Hyena's legs are "Weak", the thing weighs about as much as a normal human and it runs on it at high speeds..


 the leg is designed for running and have thin bones. the can easily be broken if attempted


Also for your highspeeds arguement the cheetah has one of the fastest speed among the animal kingdom, it doesn't have any magical steel tanking legs though now does it?
"The spotted hyena has a strong and well developed neck and forequarters, but relatively underdeveloped hindquarters"


----------



## Byrd (Feb 22, 2012)

You do know having a spear and not having one makes a huge difference... you have a piercing weapon.. unarmed you only have a fist and a foot...more likely they try to punch it or kick it.. they are gonna get bitten and lol trying to wrestle it down.. it usually take like 5 men to wrestle these things down and only after it get shot with darts that suppose to put it to sleep


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2012)

> the leg is designed for running and have thin bones. the can easily be broken if attempted



You don't have a source, and I stand by Neverminds argument, the things wrestles lions, I doubt their legs are "weak". I mean our legs are the strongest muscle group in the body, and they are designed for movement and running.




> Also for your highspeeds arguement the cheetah has one of the fastest speed among the animal kingdom, it doesn't have any magical steel tanking legs though now does it?



No but I can assure you they are stronger then you are giving them credit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2012)

A spear is a big factor because it creates what we call distance between you and the animal without necessarily putting you in harms way


----------



## death1217 (Feb 22, 2012)

Again, the point is there are two people here, that are fast and strong compared to the average man, it more than possible that at the expense of one, the legs can be broken. And I quote (again) from wiki "The spotted hyena has a strong and well developed neck and forequarters, but relatively underdeveloped hindquarters"
all they have to do is snap the leg and the hyena can't move anymore. just take a look at their hindlegs and tell me that it can't be snapped.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 22, 2012)

They risk a lot getting that close.. they would literally have to wrestle it down and that is not happening


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 22, 2012)

death1217 said:


> Again, the point is there are two people here, that are fast and strong compared to the average man, it more than possible that at the expense of one, the legs can be broken. And I quote (again) from wiki "The spotted hyena has a strong and well developed neck and forequarters, but relatively underdeveloped hindquarters"
> all they have to do is snap the leg and the hyena can't move anymore. just take a look at their hindlegs and tell me that it can't be snapped.



And how are they going to be able to reach the hyena hindquarters without being bitten?


----------



## death1217 (Feb 22, 2012)

Two people, one acts as bait while the other jumps in at the sign of an opening. And I've grown tired of repeating myself over and over, the Hyena wins 7/10 but the humans still have a chance.


----------



## mcdave (Feb 22, 2012)

death1217 said:
			
		

> Also for your highspeeds arguement the cheetah has one of the fastest speed among the animal kingdom, it doesn't have any magical steel tanking legs though now does it?



But your Wrestlers have magical steel tanking limbs? Because they are much much slower than peak human what is 2/3 of the Hyena speed.

Did you watch the Youtube Vid? The Hyena wrestling down that big as shit horned and hoofed armed animal?

The Hyena wins 99% of fights

Human muscles are great but our bones suck. Chimps (50-60kg)can benchpress 300kg now imagine what a 70-80kg Hyena is capeable of.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2012)

Underdeveloped is quantifable to what exactly? They would be plenty strong to struggle free.

Mobility, Speed, and better weapon. Wrestling it is suicide, as soon as you get close he is taking a bite out of what ever limb you stick at him, and you can't bum rush him either.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Police and wildlife rangers tracked down and killed a rabid hyena that mauled to death nine people and injured 15 in rural Malawi, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> The attacks began early Monday in the central district of Dedza, about 43 miles south of the capital, Lilongwe.
> 
> ...



Again this is a single hyena



another news article about a single hyena killing a 37 year old man


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 22, 2012)

Link removed

Look at how long it takes for a male lion to kill one by biting it's neck. Brock and mike can't compare.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 22, 2012)

death1217 said:


> Two people, one acts as bait while the other jumps in at the sign of an opening. And I've grown tired of repeating myself over and over, the Hyena wins 7/10 but the humans still have a chance.



Considering that the Hyenas have far better reflexes than human, and better senses, the chances of grabbing it by surprise are close to none, not to mention that the bait is bond to die.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 22, 2012)

death1217 said:


> okay heres the thing:
> Manny pacciuao has a recorded punching strength of 3000psi, so lets assume that tyson and lesnar are near the same level.[



Tyson Prime dramaticaly exceeds Many Lesnar not sure..what I do know though is that whatever PSI Tyson has

an adult lion which can weigh as much as Big Show and Mark Henry stacked up ontop of each other (think about that for a second..the sheer amount of muscle mass) is gonna have way, way higher PSI and they slap Hyenas around all the time


death1217 said:


> Now I'm just gonna assume this is a regular hyena and not the spotted one but the striped hyena, these hyenas have weak thin legs, If both tyson and lesnar work together it is definitely possible to break of the hindlegs quickly. After that its just a matter of quick repeated blows to the head. Sure the hyena still has a large advantage but I won't say the the odds are 9.9999/10 but more like 7/10



Hyenas routinely take blows that would leave even a monster like Tyson blushing and feeling like a child playing pretend with over sized boxing gloves

it can bite them hard enough to pulverize their bones into powder and rip through their limbs..and easily it

and they have no weapons to speak of



Huey Freeman said:


> I honestly did not know about the elephant part, I hear Lions rarely mess with elephants so I figured Hyenas would be the same .



they don't hunt elephants..only one Lion tribe is known for hunting Elephants and their so famous Nat Geo has done like five or six documentaries on the pride over the last forty years..

it's a generational thing and they only do it at the peak of the dry season when the elephants are exhausted from migrating and are tired and dehydrated and even then they still go after the old ones..and still loose Lions on occasion 

no animal hunts an elephant it's suicide

Hyenas do eat Elephant carcases though and they are strong enough to crush up and pure their bones 



Huey Freeman said:


> @Masa
> Also you can not compare a croc to a hyenas because the hyenas jaw and teeth is design to shred more so than the croc. The croc teeth is use for gripping more so than anything they need to spin around with their prey to shred meat off.



Hyena might even be able to over power you if held it's muzzle together



Masa said:


> Crocs have a 5000 pound bite force, that doesn't mean a few humans can't take them on if they control the head and make the astronomical bite force irrelevant.
> 
> Dude...



you realize that while crocs have powerful bite strength their jaw muscles for opening suck balls and skilled Croc wranglers know to flip the Croc over which causes blood to ebb away from it's little brain and put it to sleep 

Hyenas don't have that weakness and they aren't armed they aren;'t hurting it



Masa said:


> You guys are too focused on bite force. If they just stay away from its mouth,



they go for it's hind lets it turns around and removes the side of Lesnars face while's screaming in pain Tyson starts belting on the Hyenas face

it proceeds to look at the weird naked ape creatures and wonder why they are trying to play and stands around mildly confused before chewing Tysons head off




Masa said:


> they have it beat in all other aspects, plus there are two of them. One of them can grab and cover its head with their body and take substantial damage while the other tears its tiny hind legs off. No contest humans win with maybe 1 casualty.



the only chance they have to is to exhaust it and then try and smother it..and while they're trying that it's gonna be chewing off limbs or other vital body parts



Masa said:


> Is there anything there that was supposed to impress me? p.


 
....... Are you fucking serious?

Are you frucking serious? Did you seriously just say that? Pro tip it just survived a blow that would one shot murder either of the humans he's fighting and your downplaying it?



Matta Clatta said:


> Seriously getting bit in the ankle by an animal that is not even half my height is not that much of a threat. Its similar to getting your foot caught in a bear trap that's alive..



I'm laughing at the mental picture of you flailing around on the floor howling in agony with a missing foot and a female Hyena teabagging you (and yes they can tea bag you..they have so much testosterone they have pseudo-dongs) and laughing uproariously at your predicament- having only moments before dismissed this injury as nothing major



Huey Freeman said:


> I am surprise no one wanked how natives are able to fight off these animals.



because they'd be committing dishonesty on a level that any other vs site perm bans people for

I mean you could bring up the Masai tribe but considering that they've been doing it for so long Lions in the region have evolved an instinctual genetic fear of those guys and run on site...that they are all extremely athletic in some cases bordering on near Olympic levels in things like stamina.. that they are..raised from childhood and educated specifically for defending against lions much less Hyenas

I mean then there's that other Tribe but they don't fend them off..they freaking bribe the Hyenas with free food and shit and are famous for quasi domesticating the stinking bastards 




Death Certificate said:


> Don't leave out certain info.



ahh the virtue of experience

like I told Huey...you'd essentially have to be engaging in dishonesty on a level for which you deserve a banning 



Byrdman said:


> Again this is a single hyena
> 
> 
> 
> another news article about a single hyena killing a 37 year old man



you know what's really awesome?

if this had been the Tsavo Man Eaters vs Tyson and Lensar and say Bruce Lee and Mas Oyama

these same people would fucking argue for the humans 

I swear people think fighting prowess is gonna save you from anything


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 22, 2012)

They could have a chance with a specific training about how fight against a Hyena.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 22, 2012)

A blood-lusting hyena is crazy... Brock and Mike ain't surviving... shoot when they are extremely in a blood lust state.. they take on anything.. I have seen some cases of them fighting elephants


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 22, 2012)

I should be repped for this thread.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm kinda surprised this thread is reaching 5 pages


----------



## Masa (Feb 23, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you realize that while crocs have powerful bite strength their jaw muscles for opening suck balls and skilled Croc wranglers know to flip the Croc over which causes blood to ebb away from it's little brain and put it to sleep



It was an example that bite force isn't the sole factor in a battle as that is the only leg you guys have to stand on. If the croc or hyena has no chance to use the bite force, which if they play things out right, it wont.


> Hyenas don't have that weakness and they aren't armed they aren;'t hurting it


They certainly can hurt it. The hind quarters are very thin and weak. Two guys that are probably in the top .01% of humans strength wise could rip those tooth picks off in a few seconds.




> they go for it's hind lets it turns around and removes the side of Lesnars face while's screaming in pain Tyson starts belting on the Hyenas face



One guy goes for its head first, the other guy sneaks around from behind while the mouth is occupied with the first guy and rips its legs off. GG. The hyena CAN'T win in that scenario as it only has one set of jaws to bite with and thus can only take care of one human at a time.


> it proceeds to look at the weird naked ape creatures and wonder why they are trying to play and stands around mildly confused before chewing Tysons head off


If it considers getting its legs ripped off as play, then it might turn around, but good luck biting off Tyson's head with no rear legs



> the only chance they have to is to exhaust it and then try and smother it..and while they're trying that it's gonna be chewing off limbs or other vital body parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only did the hyena not survive the hit, there is no reason to believe that the lion that attacked the hyena was male, full grown, or even trying hard. Infact it probably wasn't trying hard as if it was, the hyena would have had a chance to get away.

Also, humans have even greater durability feats than that. Several humans have recieved high calibur gunshot wounds to the head and LIVED. Something like a magnum would blow a hyena's head clean off and yet humans much less than Lesnar and Tyson survive it on occasion.




> if this had been the Tsavo Man Eaters vs Tyson and Lensar and say Bruce Lee and Mas Oyama
> 
> these same people would fucking argue for the humans
> 
> I swear people think fighting prowess is gonna save you from anything



No, multiple lions>4 extremely strong humans>2 extremely strong humans>hyena



> Considering that the Hyenas have far better reflexes than human, and better senses, the chances of grabbing it by surprise are close to none, not to mention that the bait is bond to die.



Source please, until then, this is invalid



mcdave said:


> But your Wrestlers have magical steel tanking limbs? Because they are much much slower than peak human what is 2/3 of the Hyena speed.
> 
> Did you watch the Youtube Vid? The Hyena wrestling down that big as shit horned and hoofed armed animal?
> 
> ...


4 legged animals are much more efficient at running, it doesn't mean that they will be able to fight any faster. In fact, humans are probably more suited for lateral movement  and changing direction (especially Tyson), which is what matters in a fight. Yet another advantage the humans have. What advantages does the hyena have again?

also 

and keep in mind that chimps more than likely have much greater muscle mass than hyenas


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2012)

Permabanned said:


> Saiyan Island
> 
> Look at how long it takes for a male lion to kill one by biting it's neck. Brock and mike can't compare.


well fuck me sideways, that shit is sick


Brock & Mike die horribly


----------



## Masa (Feb 23, 2012)

Permabanned said:


> Link removed
> 
> Look at how long it takes for a male lion to kill one by biting it's neck. Brock and mike can't compare.



About a minute, maybe less? As long as the spine doesn't get broken, humans will last just as long, maybe longer.

Also with all the bite strength wank that you guys are giving hyenas, it didn't even break the skin of the lion, so no way is it crunching through mike tyson's leg in an instant like you guys claim.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 23, 2012)

Well that adult male lion was blood lusted and right in the midst of killing mode. One bite, from a wounded hyena and he backed off 100%. He didnt want to fight anymore. 

Even as pro fighters and BL on, do you think they have better pain tolerance than adult male lions when it comes to bite attacks? 

One had the hyena by the neck the other was trying maul the hyena's belly.  Once the hyena got the first male lion off his case he left go of the lip to bite at the second lion biting his belly, and he let go too.  

Will Mike and Leasnar ignore the hyena's attack bite better than the lions, and can they break his hind legs faster than the lion could chomp out the hyena's belly with their canines?



> About a minute, maybe less? As long as the spine doesn't get broken, humans will last just as long, maybe longer.



The guy said if a human being was in those jaws they would last only a few seconds. Hyena's have inherently strong muscular neck structure. That's what powers their jaw's power.

Sure Mike and Lesnar have larger neck muscles than average but as the guy said lions have thumb-length canines, sinking into flesh which if not breaking the neck bones will slice/puncture your windpipe, where an average humans would last a few seconds.


----------



## Masa (Feb 23, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well that adult male lion was blood lusted and right in the midst of killing mode. One bite, from a wounded hyena and he backed off 100%. He didnt want to fight anymore.



If he was bloodlusted, he wouldn't have let go.


> Even as pro fighters and BL on, do you think they have better pain tolerance than adult male lions when it comes to bite attacks?



Bloodlusted they do, and this fight coincidentally has them bloodlusted



> One had the hyena by the neck the other was trying maul the hyena's belly.  Once the hyena got the first male lion off his case he left go of the lip to bite at the second lion biting his belly, and he let go too.



because he didn't want to get bit. If they were bloodlusted, the hyena's guts would be smeared all over the place.



> Will Mike and Leasnar ignore the hyena's attack bite better than the lions, and can they break his hind legs faster than the lion could chomp out the hyena's belly with their canines?


Yes, and probably yes because the fighters have the advantage of opposable thumbs and arms that don't have to support their body most of the time.




> The guy said if a human being was in those jaws they would last only a few seconds. Hyena's have inherently strong muscular neck structure. That's what powers their jaw's power.



The guy is full of shit. A human would have lasted as long as he had air going to his brain, which is probably not much different than a hyena. Lions don't try to break your neck when they bite you, they go for the jugular, thus anything in its jaws will last at least several tens of seconds if not longer.

Even if the hyena lasted longer than a human would its not really a useful form of durability as if the hyena is put in that kind of situation, it will die anyways.



> Sure Mike and Lesnar have larger neck muscles than average but as the guy said lions have thumb-length canines, sinking into flesh which if not breaking the neck bones will slice/puncture your windpipe, where an average humans would last a few seconds.


If the neck bones break, its only by chance because the lion is not trying to. Hyena or human, it doesn't really matter in the mouth of a lion. A sliced wind pipe or jugular would not kill instantly, but within a minute or two just as the hyena was killed.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 23, 2012)

Masa said:


> The guy is full of shit. A human would have lasted as long as he had air going to his brain, which is probably not much different than a hyena. Lions don't try to break your neck when they bite you, they go for the jugular, thus anything in its jaws will last at least several tens of seconds if not longer.



Are you seriously saying that a human's neck wouldn't be crushed in seconds in the jaws of a lion?

This...this is fucking lulz thread of the year material right here.


----------



## Masa (Feb 23, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Are you seriously saying that a human's neck wouldn't be crushed in seconds in the jaws of a lion?
> 
> This...this is fucking lulz thread of the year material right here.



No it wouldn't because a lion wouldn't be trying to crush the neck, it would be trying to sever the jugular, which is a much more efficient way to kill.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 23, 2012)

And he'd have a much easier time doing it then against a hyena.

And you trying to imply that humans would somehow be faster or get the drop on a hyena. 

And don't even bring up that gunshot bullshit. Being "lesser" than Tyson or Brock has nothing to do with it when we all have the same physiology and Brock or Tyson would be as easily killed as anyone else. Such occasions are so extraordinarily rare that they aren't even worth mentioning.


----------



## Masa (Feb 23, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> And he'd have a much easier time doing it then against a hyena.



No, a lion could do it effortlessly with either one.


> And you trying to imply that humans would somehow be faster or get the drop on a hyena.



Never said they would be faster, more agile and able to change direction more freely, yes. Faster...a hyena could run away faster, that's about it.


> And don't even bring up that gunshot bullshit. Being "lesser" than Tyson or Brock has nothing to do with it when we all have the same physiology and Brock or Tyson would be as easily killed as anyone else. Such occasions are so extraordinarily rare that they aren't even worth mentioning.



Actually, people survive gunshots to the head all the time. Surviving magnum gunshots to the head are rare, but as far as normal bullets go, humans are fairly resilient. Any bullet to the head of a hyena would most likely kill it as they have smaller heads.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 23, 2012)

Surviving a gunshot is not a durability feat, no human has ever tanked a Magnum shot, if some people survive to it is because the bullets avoided vital parts, using it as evidence that humans are as or more durable than a hyena is ridiculous, almost as ridiculous as saying that humas are more agile than Hyenas.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 23, 2012)

You can try choke the dog too, or break the jaw with a lucky punch(if you are a top martial artist).

But hit the dog with punches and kicks is useless.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2012)

Masa said:


> It was an example that bite force isn't the sole factor in a battle as that is the only leg you guys have to stand on. If the croc or hyena has no chance to use the bite force, which if they play things out right, it wont.]



while I have no trouble believing they can subdue a croc a Hyena has many tools at it's disposal to easily fend them off including the ability to remove limbs easily 



Masa said:


> They certainly can hurt it. The hind quarters are very thin and weak. Two guys that are probably in the top .01% of humans strength wise could rip those tooth picks off in a few seconds.



they can hurt something that can survive long enough to die from gangrene after having half it's face removed? Are you serious? 



Masa said:


> One guy goes for its head first, the other guy sneaks around from behind while the mouth is occupied with the first guy and rips its legs off. GG. The hyena CAN'T win in that scenario as it only has one set of jaws to bite with and thus can only take care of one human at a time.



brilliant strategy one guy goes for the head first and then gets his head crushed like a zit..the other grabs its legs and she rears around and bites his arms off

you know the movie Casino? When Joe Pesci puts some Irish gangsters head in a vice and squeezes so hard his eyeball pops out? yeah like that only it's his entire skull 


Masa said:


> If it considers getting its legs ripped off as play, then it might turn around, but good luck biting off Tyson's head with no rear legs



ripping it's legs off? pretty sure your lost..if you want a link for the fanfiction section lemme know 



Masa said:


> ]Not only did the hyena not survive the hit, there is no reason to believe that the lion that attacked the hyena was male, full grown, or even trying hard. Infact it probably wasn't trying hard.



you don't know that and even then a playful lion paw swipe is still greater than Tysons nastiest blow 

[





Masa said:


> Also, humans have even greater durability feats than that. Several humans have recieved high calibur gunshot wounds to the head and LIVED. Something like a magnum would blow a hyena's head clean off and yet humans much less than Lesnar and Tyson survive it on occasion.



and now..you have officially claimed humans are more durable than Hyenas..fucking wow


----------



## Byrd (Feb 23, 2012)

threads like these provide major lulz


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 23, 2012)

All this while I have a kevlar jacket in my closet for nothing without knowing I can just probably tank a bullet like a bamf.

A lion paw would probably feel like getting hit with a sledge hammer wrap in barbwire swung by a professional strong man.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> threads like these provide major lulz








Huey Freeman said:


> A lion paw would probably feel like getting hit with a sledge hammer wrap in barbwire swung by a professional strong man.



I wonder how many people realize this?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2012)

katana must come with a set of anime skillz and stats 

Blue-edition


----------



## Judas (Feb 23, 2012)

It's not a bear, so your typical household appliance should suffice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 23, 2012)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


>



The difference is :

With a katana and a bear you go out like a bad ass motha fucka.

With the hyena you and your friend imagined you both went out like badasses.


----------



## Ejenku (Feb 23, 2012)

At least one of them is dying and the other will at least be wounded. People act like it's easy to bait an animal of this size and bite strength and survive without any weapons. The hyena will go for the legs/groin first if the hyena is bloodlust your leg is broken instantly.

 I'm guessing the other person will try to attack the hyena from the back but I doubt they can hurt the hyena enough before it turns around and bites whatever is close to them. One bite is all it will take to bring down any human.

Give them a knife and yea they'd win. Good luck trying to break a hyena's neck/legs without getting bit.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The difference is :
> 
> With a katana and a bear you go out like a bad ass motha fucka.
> 
> With the hyena you and your friend imagined you both went out like badasses.



and if it's a female Hyena you get T-bagged by a herm


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 23, 2012)

I now declare the hyena the official mascot of the obd


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 23, 2012)

Ejenku said:


> At least one of them is dying and the other will at least be wounded. People act like it's easy to bait an animal of this size and bite strength and survive without any weapons. The hyena will go for the legs/groin first if the hyena is bloodlust your leg is broken instantly.
> 
> I'm guessing the other person will try to attack the hyena from the back but I doubt they can hurt the hyena enough before it turns around and bites whatever is close to them. *One bite is all it will take to bring down any human.*
> 
> Give them a knife and yea they'd win. Good luck trying to break a hyena's neck/legs without getting bit.


See this is dumb because its obviously not true and you already invalidate this same claim in your 3rd sentence.

A Hyena is not beating two well trained humans determined to kill it. I won't even bring up the fact that you have to rely on hyena attacks against kids and people running away from them fearing for their lives like the animal is  actually killing whole villages. Its ridiculous


----------



## death1217 (Feb 23, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The difference is :
> 
> With a katana and a bear you go out like a bad ass motha fucka.
> 
> With the hyena you and your friend imagined you both went out like badasses.



On a completely unrelated note C Dale Petersen killed a grizzly bear with just his hands and teeth. Just saying.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 23, 2012)

GO under house standards blood lust means both parties go at it with everything in their arsenal with the expressed purpose of a victory 

A Hyena may not go for the legs it might do exactly what it did to the Lion in a video posted which is bite the shit out of the face or throat

a human is not surviving that


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 23, 2012)

Humans have beaten animals with their bare hands or generic thick sticks before. Some random hyena isn't gonna cut it! maybe if we're talking about a single hyena with feats of its own! But just some scrub outta the litter isn't gonna get all animal kingdom on such high-tier humans! Common!  You can't power-scale a hyena!!!!  

More seriously , iI'd randomly guess it would y come down to whether or not either is strong enough to choke hold the hyena or something. In that case, one of them would need to serve as the sacrificial lamb for the other to get the proper position.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 23, 2012)

Also, would a team like the Big show and Shaq stand a better chance due to their size? Could they elbow drop the Hyena too death?


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 23, 2012)

I like how loosing one leg and a lot of blood apperently won't affect you ability to throw punches or maintain balance.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 23, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> I like how loosing one leg and a lot of blood apperently won't affect you ability to throw punches or maintain balance.



If Anime people can do it , so can we!


----------



## Byrd (Feb 23, 2012)

Lets be realistic here.. as soon as the hyena bites one of them.. they fighting cap drastically decrease.. as soon as the other jumps on the hyena.. he will become the center of attention.. very high chance of them both getting fatal wounds from the hyena


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 23, 2012)

^^ Because this reflects what actually happens in real life? Nope an animal is committed to attacking what it perceives as a threat. If it is interrupted its just going to retreat and continue trying to attack the weaker of the two humans just like animals on the hunt go after the weakest prey.

People have been bitten by Crocodiles,Tigers,Lions,all sorts of animals and still have been capable of doing something as simple as you know hitting the animal that's biting it.


----------



## sonic546 (Feb 23, 2012)

Christ this thread is chock full of idiocy..




Matta Clatta said:


> ^^ Because this reflects what actually happens in real life? Nope an animal is committed to attacking what it perceives as a threat. If it is interrupted its just going to retreat and continue trying to attack the weaker of the two humans just like animals on the hunt go after the weakest prey.
> 
> People have been bitten by Crocodiles,Tigers,Lions,all sorts of animals and still have been capable of doing something as simple as you know hitting the animal that's biting it.



Punching any of those animals while they've got a hold on you would do fuck all.


----------



## Masa (Feb 24, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Surviving a gunshot is not a durability feat, no human has ever tanked a Magnum shot, if some people survive to it is because the bullets avoided vital parts, using it as evidence that humans are as or more durable than a hyena is ridiculous, almost as ridiculous as saying that humas are more agile than Hyenas.



Tell that to 

Surviving a gunshot is not a durability feat just like getting your face ripped off by a lion is not a durability feat. I just figured if you guys use something that is not really a durability feat to show a hyena's durability, I would as well.

Also, if you think Hyenas are more agile than humans post some feats. The most I have ever seen them do is trot around and bark.





mcdave said:


> The mighty Force of opposable thumbs means shit if they dont have tools to utilize them.



Tell that to the Gracie family



> It will snap the Bones of Every limp it get a hold of.



You mean like the lion who was shown earlier who's skin wasn't even broken from the hyena's bite? Bullshit. It takes considerable effort for the hyena to break bones, it can, but not instantly like you guys seem to think it can.



> With that in mind i show you the options vs the first enemy.
> 
> Hyena can kill the first enemy via...
> Option1: Break the leg first and then go for the neck.
> ...



All that centers upon the hyena being able to near instantly break bones, which it has not been shown to.



> But what options does the other Wrestler have to prevent the Hynea from making that a 1vs1?


Not getting separated, duh. If the hyena attacks one guy, the other guy gets it from behind.



> None! I read a martial art board and was looking for a way to defeat a big dog.
> 
> 1.) If you dont know what you are doing: Hold you arm in front of you and hope the Dog accepts it.
> If not lay on the ground pull your legs to the Body, make fists put to your neck and prey.
> ...



So single normal humans can have a chance at taking on big dogs, which are probably around the same threat level as your run of the mill hyena because only the biggest outlier hyenas would match a big dog in weight, and the dog is most likely more mobile. Mike and Brock are probably 3-5 times more of a threat than one human. Not to mention, there are 2 of them!



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> while I have no trouble believing they can subdue a croc a Hyena has many tools at it's disposal to easily fend them off including the ability to remove limbs easily



Again tell that to the hyena who couldn't even draw blood from the lion that was killing it. Are you saying it is easier to rip off Brock Lesnar's gigantic muscle bound legs than it is to cut the lip of a lion?




> they can hurt something that can survive long enough to die from gangrene after having half it's face removed? Are you serious?



Having your face ripped off is not a durability feat. Humans have had their faces ripped off and survived as well. Remember the lady who got her face ripped off by a chimp? She survived.


> brilliant strategy one guy goes for the head first and then gets his head crushed like a zit..the other grabs its legs and she rears around and bites his arms off


Please show a feat of a hyena crushing something like a skull near instantly, also provide proof that a (far above average sized) human head will fit inside a hyena's mouth. Once you got those down, provide proof that the hyena's maximum bite force would be able to be applied to the head because just barely fitting into the hyena's mouth is most certainly not ideal for applying bone crushing force.


> you know the movie Casino? When Joe Pesci puts some Irish gangsters head in a vice and squeezes so hard his eyeball pops out? yeah like that only it's his entire skull



So it will take some time for the skull to be crushed, thanks for the concession. During the time that Mike's head is being crushed, Lesnar has ripped the hyena's legs off and won the fight.



> ripping it's legs off? pretty sure your lost..if you want a link for the fanfiction section lemme know



Yes rip its legs off. You know, those puny things behind the hyena's muscular front legs. All he has to do is take hold of one or both, put his foot in the hyena's crotch and start pulling. Brock can dead lift 700 pounds btw, there is no way a hyena's scrawny hind legs will stand up to that.



> you don't know that and even then a playful lion paw swipe is still greater than Tysons nastiest blow


Of course I don't know that, you also don't know whether or not the lion was trying its hardest to kill the hyena. We can only assume the minimum.


I guess this guy should try out pro boxing if a lion's play swipes are stronger than Tyson's strongest punch. Also, top boxers can punch with  (not psi, tonnes and that guy is nothing compared to Tyson). What can a lion do?



> and now..you have officially claimed humans are more durable than Hyenas..fucking wow



No I just posted a feat which was greater than the feat posted for a hyena. In the OBD we go by feats, right? Show something a hyena has tanked that is greater than a magnum to the head and I will concede that hyenas have greater durability. Until then, neither side has an advantage.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 24, 2012)

> Also, if you think Hyenas are more agile than humans post some feats. The most I have ever seen them do is trot around and bark.



[YOUTUBE]6xh2YpA1JzE[/YOUTUBE]

Ask yourself, can 4 people the size of Brock and Lesnar separate a young Buffalo from its mother with just their bare hands and bodies without getting gored? 



> So single normal humans can have a chance at taking on big dogs, which are probably around the same threat level as your run of the mill hyena because only the biggest outlier hyenas would match a big dog in weight, and the dog is most likely more mobile.



What are the chances the average human with bare hands can take out a German Shepard on the attack?

Hyenas are generally considered more tougher than grey wolves. Would say a grey wolf is the same threat level as a big dog?



> No I just posted a feat which was greater than the feat posted for a hyena. In the OBD we go by feats, right? Show something a hyena has tanked that is greater than a magnum to the head and I will concede that hyenas have greater durability. Until then, neither side has an advantage.



Outlier feats are also ignored. If said feat cant be consistently replicated in a battle it gets thrown out.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't believe people are this ignorant about surviving headshots. Think about, if you ever heard that somebody survived a headshot, or even a bullet around the chest, most people would agree that those bullets missed vital areas or it was a bloody miracle.
Also Kevin Richardson is a animal expert, saying brock or tyson would do the same is fucking hilarious.

Not mention I doubt a human could do this to a wildebeest with it's bare hands.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR4tSA5KAFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 24, 2012)

Masa said:


> Tell that to
> 
> Surviving a gunshot is not a durability feat just like getting your face ripped off by a lion is not a durability feat. I just figured if you guys use something that is not really a durability feat to show a hyena's durability, I would as well.


Yeah, but surviving having your face ripped is an endurance feat, surviving a shoot in the head is a luck feat, specially when need of doctors to survive, and the only reasson you don't die in an instant is because the bullet miss vital points.



Masa said:


> Also, if you think Hyenas are more agile than humans post some feats. The most I have ever seen them do is trot around and bark.


And what exactly did you expect they did, aerobatics?


----------



## sonic546 (Feb 24, 2012)

Masa said:


> *Yes rip its legs off*. You know, those puny things behind the hyena's muscular front legs. All he has to do is take hold of one or both, put his foot in the hyena's crotch and start pulling. Brock can dead lift 700 pounds btw, there is no way a hyena's scrawny hind legs will stand up to that.



You've got to be shitting me...

You did not just claim that a human can rip a hyena's legs off.  Do you think this is a fucking comic book?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> You've got to be shitting me...
> 
> You did not just claim that a human can rip a hyena's legs off.  Do you think this is a fucking comic book?



Did you not read me and you can tank a bullet from a magnum to the head.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2012)

seems rl humans got a big upgrade while I wasn't looking


----------



## Physics Man (Feb 24, 2012)

Brock and Tyson take this. A Hyena might have more biting force but it will be useless if it's restrained. Brock has the physical strength to keep the Hyena down while Tyson punches it's brains out.


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah im sure brock can hold him when he was able to be restrained by randy couture,

Oh and mike definitley hits harder than a 400 pound lion biting your neck for 2 minutes.


----------



## Roman55 (Feb 24, 2012)

I honestly didn't think that humans could evolve so fast and were capable of so much until this thread enlightened me.

/sarcasm


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I honestly didn't think that humans could evolve so fast and were capable of so much until this thread enlightened me.
> 
> /sarcasm



guess all that pollution and radiation spills finally starting to pay off.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 24, 2012)

Permabanned said:


> Yeah im sure brock can hold him when he was able to be restrained by randy couture,
> 
> Oh and mike definitley hits harder than a 400 pound lion biting your neck for 2 minutes.



Do note that he was restrained by holds that were designed to restrain people.
Entire martial arts exist on the sole principle of disabling movement by controlling joints. Equating that to holding down a much smaller animal shows just how much you fail at logic


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2012)

> Do note that he was restrained by holds that were designed to restrain people.
> Entire martial arts exist on the sole principle of disabling movement by controlling joints. Equating that to holding down a much smaller animal shows just how much you fail at logic



The only one of these two that has any training with those forms of martial arts is Lesner, and I can't even fathom how he is gonna actually gonna grab it when the Hyena can run circles around them, or just jump on top of them and bite a gaping hole their neck.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 24, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> The only one of these two that has any training with those forms of martial arts is Lesner, and I can't even fathom how he is gonna actually gonna grab it when the Hyena can run circles around them, or just jump on top of them and bite a gaping hole their neck.



I'm not talking about holding the hyena but the comment about him being held down by randy. Submission hold work on basis of locking joints and the holds intended to knock someone out are ones based on stopping bloodflow to the head, so its right to compare it to holding down a hyena that is:
1. not human
2. a wild animal.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 24, 2012)

If the match started with one of them on the Hyena, gripping it from the back of the head and pushing its head/face/mouth in the dirt then yeah, they maybe able to restrain it. 

But the Hyena start off free and its legs, eyes and awareness are 100% entering the battle.

Can you say the two can grab and hold down a bloodlusted, police trained German Shepard on the attack with their bare hands? Because they would have much easier time against that dog than a Hyena...


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 24, 2012)

Masa said:


> *You mean like the lion who was shown earlier who's skin wasn't even broken from the hyena's bite?* Bullshit. It takes considerable effort for the hyena to break bones, it can, but not instantly like you guys seem to think it can.
> 
> *Again tell that to the hyena who couldn't even draw blood from the lion that was killing it.* Are you saying it is easier to rip off Brock Lesnar's gigantic muscle bound legs than it is to cut the lip of a lion?



Labiolingually, their mandibles are much stronger at the canine teeth than in canids, reflecting the fact that hyenas crack bones with both their anterior dentition and premolars, unlike canids, which do so with their post-carnassial molars.[21] *The strength of their jaws is such that both striped and spotted hyenas have been recorded to kill dogs with a single bite to the neck without breaking the skin.*[22][23]


----------



## Elite Ace (Feb 24, 2012)

Some people are just so deeply immersed in fiction now that they can't tell the difference between comic books and real life. Lesnar grabs and rips out a Hyenas' leg? Really? Since when is he a fucking Takamura?


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> You've got to be shitting me...
> 
> You did not just claim that a human can rip a hyena's legs off.  Do you think this is a fucking comic book?



You are saying that a hyena's legs can withstand the same force required to dead lift 700 pounds? That's bullshit and you know it. 700 pound deadlift>hyena's hind legs.



Samavarti said:


> Yeah, but surviving having your face ripped is an endurance feat, surviving a shoot in the head is a luck feat, specially when need of doctors to survive, and the only reasson you don't die in an instant is because the bullet miss vital points.
> 
> 
> And what exactly did you expect they did, aerobatics?



Except it didn't survive, and humans have survived the same getting the face ripped of thing. Just face it, getting your face ripped off is NOT a mortal wound for any animal, therefore not a feat of any significance. Actually people survive bullets to the head fairly often. And actually its not just luck. The human head being fairly big also has a lot to do with it as the vital points are more spread out, whereas with a hyena, the head is very small and any bullet is almost guaranteed to hit a vital point.

No they don't have to do aerobatics, all they have to do is maneuver better than the hyena to have an advantage in that regard, which nobody has really posted anything for the hyena yet. 



Death Certificate said:


> Can't believe people are this ignorant about surviving headshots. Think about, if you ever heard that somebody survived a headshot, or even a bullet around the chest, most people would agree that those bullets missed vital areas or it was a bloody miracle.


bigger head = more chances for the bullet to miss vital areas = not a miracle.



> Also Kevin Richardson is a animal expert, saying brock or tyson would do the same is fucking hilarious.
> 
> Not mention I doubt a human could do this to a wildebeest with it's bare hands.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR4tSA5KAFA[/YOUTUBE]


Of course humans can't do that. They weren't designed to do that, hyenas were. Fortunately for Mike and Brock, they are not wildebeasts, there are 2 of them, and there is only 1 hyena. Oh but wait, did you miss the part where the hyenas were biting on the wildebeast and it took more than an instant for them to disembowel it? If the hyena hangs on to one fighter for that long, its dead. PERIOD.


Waking Dreamer said:


> [YOUTUBE]6xh2YpA1JzE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ask yourself, can 4 people the size of Brock and Lesnar separate a young Buffalo from its mother with just their bare hands and bodies without getting gored?



The hyenas run faster than the wildebeasts. of course they are going to have an easier time at a hunt like that because if the mom tries to chase them away, they can just run away. 4 humans wouldn't have that advantage and would have to face the mother head on, which is an entirely different scenario. Of course running speed doesn't have much to do with the fight at hand, so your point is moot.



> What are the chances the average human with bare hands can take out a German Shepard on the attack?



I'm not sure about average humans, but if Mike Tyson fought a german shepherd, my money is on Mike all day long.



> Hyenas are generally considered more tougher than grey wolves. Would say a grey wolf is the same threat level as a big dog?


I would say that all three are nearly equal when pitted against a human because they all have advantages and disadvantages in the same areas.




> Outlier feats are also ignored. If said feat cant be consistently replicated in a battle it gets thrown out.



The survival rate is 5-10% not good odds, but not an outlier.



Waking Dreamer said:


> If the match started with one of them on the Hyena, gripping it from the back of the head and pushing its head/face/mouth in the dirt then yeah, they maybe able to restrain it.
> 
> But the Hyena start off free and its legs, eyes and awareness are 100% entering the battle.
> 
> Can you say the two can grab and hold down a bloodlusted, police trained German Shepard on the attack with their bare hands? Because they would have much easier time against that dog than a Hyena...



If just one of them fought the german shepherd, I would bet on the human as long as they both were blood lusted. Mike and Brock are just too big and strong for a german shepherd to handle as long as they don't puss out. The general tactic of bringing a human down by the arm porobably wont be very effective because they are much much much stronger than the average human.



Shade Impulse said:


> Labiolingually, their mandibles are much stronger at the canine teeth than in canids, reflecting the fact that hyenas crack bones with both their anterior dentition and premolars, unlike canids, which do so with their post-carnassial molars.[21] *The strength of their jaws is such that both striped and spotted hyenas have been recorded to kill dogs with a single bite to the neck without breaking the skin.*[22][23]



Did the dogs die instantly or did they have enough time for say their partner to come from behind and attack it? How long was the bite?  Also, what kind of dogs?





Elite Ace said:


> Some people are just so deeply immersed in fiction now that they can't tell the difference between comic books and real life. Lesnar grabs and rips out a Hyenas' leg? Really? Since when is he a fucking Takamura?



You are saying a hyena's legs can stand up to a 700 pound deadlift? Post some feats please.

lol at this thread. I get negative and positive reps for the same posts.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 26, 2012)

Masa said:


> bigger head = more chances for the bullet to miss vital areas = not a miracle.
> 
> 
> Of course humans can't do that. They weren't designed to do that, hyenas were. Fortunately for Mike and Brock, they are not wildebeasts, there are 2 of them, and there is only 1 hyena. Oh but wait, did you miss the part where the hyenas were biting on the wildebeast and it took more than an instant for them to disembowel it? If the hyena hangs on to one fighter for that long, its dead. PERIOD.



1) Yeah that's why S.W.A.T. teams and army units don't wear full body armour in heavy line duty, oh wait they do. 

2) Did you miss the fact that mike and brock could not endure those bites, the same way a wildebeats can? Oh here's hyena taking on a wilebeast one on one.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KBbN5z5nTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masa (Feb 26, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> 1) Yeah that's why S.W.A.T. teams and army units don't wear full body armour in heavy line duty, oh wait they do.



What your point? Just because its possible for a human to survive a bullet to the head doesn't mean that people in the line of fire would risk getting shot in the head.


> 2) Did you miss the fact that mike and brock could not endure those bites, the same way a wildebeats can? Oh here's hyena taking on a wilebeast one on one.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KBbN5z5nTE[/YOUTUBE]



Did you miss the part where the hyena doesn't have 2 heads to take on Brock and Mike simultaneously? While it is trying to take down one of them (which will take AT LEAST several 10s of seconds, probably more), the other guy tears the hyena a new asshole.

Looks like nevermind ran out of argument and only has neg reps left in him. Thanks for the concession NM.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope, I just don't care enough to go through your ad-nauseum bullshit.

Everything to be said has already been said. But that's alright, keep on stonewalling.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone keeps going on about how hyena's are tougher then dogs who are apparently able to maul humans easily(this isn't true at all). Its unbelievably easy to snap a dogs neck once you get a hold on its head.
Now I'll put aside the fact that Brock and Tyson can lift way more then a hyena's max weight and they would be putting all that strength into kicking its ass. All they have to do is snap its neck as soon as it goes for either one of them.

Keep whining about how a bite is gonna cripple brock or tyson or some inane nonsense about all it takes to end this fight is two bites. I'll just keep throwing sensible arguments that don't sound wholly dependent on wanking an animal that has no real advantage over a bloodlusted healthy human.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Someone keeps going on about how hyena's are tougher then dogs who are apparently able to maul humans easily(this isn't true at all). Its unbelievable easy to snap a dogs neck once you get a hold on its head.



Evidence of how easy it is to snap an attack dogs neck?

Evidence of how easy it is to grab hold of a Hyena's head who dont get gored easily by wild buffalo?

Hyena's have strong muscular neck structure for their size, so dont know how thats a viable strat anyway...


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 26, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Someone keeps going on about how hyena's are tougher then dogs who are apparently able to maul humans easily(this isn't true at all). Its unbelievable easy to snap a dogs neck once you get a hold on its head.
> Now I'll put aside the fact that Brock and Tyson can lift way more then a hyena's max weight and they would be putting all that strength into kicking its ass. All they have to do is snap its neck soon as soon as it goes for either one of them.
> 
> Keep whining about how a bite is gonna cripple brock or tyson or some inane nonsense about all it takes to end this fight is two bites. I'll just keep throwing sensible arguments that don't sound wholly dependent on wanking an animal that has no real advantage over a bloodlusted healthy human.



Do you honestly think They can snap it's neck easily when a fucking LION was unable to kill it instantly? One bite and either of them and they will be severely incapacitated.

Hyena can win by simply by jumping on thier face and biting, like they do everyday for food, Humans can only win by hypothetical BS scenerios and tactics that aren't proven to work.


It's easier for it than it is for them.

Also, why would anyone want to wank a hyena? Since when do animals have fanboys?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

> The hyenas run faster than the wildebeasts. of course they are going to have an easier time at a hunt like that because if the mom tries to chase them away, they can just run away. 4 humans wouldn't have that advantage and would have to face the mother head on, which is an entirely different scenario. Of course running speed doesn't have much to do with the fight at hand, so your point is moot.



The Hyena isnt going to be fighting in a shower with Mike and Lesnar on either side.  

The guys have to position themselves at favourable angles at the Hyena to do anything, and if a Hyena can casually run around them in short distances taking bits here and there what they do? They are masters of hit and run since they tangle with grouped opponents all the time, herd animals, lion prides, other hyena clans etc.



> The survival rate is 5-10% not good odds, but not an outlier.



From a magnum is it?  And is this without medical attention? Surviving an attack only to die from the injury in prolonged way does not not count as a victory in the OBD.

You cant imply thats its acceptable to debate that by whatever circumstance if a peak human or less (not of fiction) gets shot in the head with a magnum that they could survive in a battle in the OBD.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 26, 2012)

Reasons why a hyena could win.
-You have to assume a hyena is even stronger then Lesnar or Tyson(its really not)
-You have to assume its going to mortally wound them by attacking their feet
-You have to assume Lesnar and Tyson won't get in any type of offense because the crippling bite is too much pain for any of them to continue fighting
-You have to assume Lesnar and Tyson are suddenly not fighting a single animal which is prone to attack in an incredibly predictable fashion.

The hyena will probably go for Tyson since hes the smaller human and while it takes him down to the ground Lesnar gets a hold going and breaks the animals neck.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 26, 2012)

Masa said:


> What your point? Just because its possible for a human to survive a bullet to the head doesn't mean that people in the line of fire would risk getting shot in the head.
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part where the hyena doesn't have 2 heads to take on Brock and Mike simultaneously? While it is trying to take down one of them (which will take AT LEAST several 10s of seconds, probably more), the other guy tears the hyena a new asshole.
> ...



My point is that those instances of humans surviving headshots are about as likely as winning a lottery. 

Did you miss the whole video? Seriously the wildebeest wasn't able to tag the hyena, until it got close, and even then the Hyena was fast enough to miss serious injuries.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 26, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Reasons why a hyena could win.
> *-You have to assume a hyena is even stronger then Lesnar or Tyson(its really not)
> -You have to assume its going to mortally wound them by attacking their feet
> -You have to assume Lesnar and Tyson won't get in any type of offense because the crippling bite is too much pain for any of them to continue fighting
> ...



Why would I have to assume a hyena could do things when they are videos that prove it?


----------



## OutlawJohn (Feb 26, 2012)

^ There's a video of Tyson and Lesner fighting a Hyena? (Obviously not) None of those things he wrote were disproved by that video. Not that I'm agreeing or disagreeing.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 26, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Someone keeps going on about how hyena's are tougher then dogs who are apparently able to maul humans easily(this isn't true at all). Its unbelievably easy to snap a dogs neck *once you get a hold on its head.*


Good thing the battle doesn't star with the Hyena head in Lesnar hands.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

> -You have to assume Lesnar and Tyson won't get in any type of offense because the crippling bite is too much pain for any of them to continue fighting





OutlawJohn said:


> None of those things he wrote were disproved by that video. Not that I'm agreeing or disagreeing.



Well there was that video of the Hyena getting mauled by two Adult, Male Lions and was able to make them let go due to biting back at them....

Make what you will who has better pain tolerance to bites,  Mike and Lesnar or two male, adult lions.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 26, 2012)

Masa said:


> Did the dogs die instantly or did they have enough time for say their partner to come from behind and attack it? How long was the bite?  Also, what kind of dogs?



Quote from the source: "...A single bite, without holding on, more than a few seconds, is sufficient to kill a large dog." 

Sketches of Indian Field Sports Page 46

as for whether there was time for a partner to come from behind and attack it I feel I should point out that Hyenas usually hunt in packs, and one hyena would be at quite the disadvantage. It won't be easy for either side, but I believe the hyena can take it. Both sides are being underestimated it seems though.


----------



## Masa (Feb 27, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> My point is that those instances of humans surviving headshots are about as likely as winning a lottery.
> 
> Did you miss the whole video? Seriously the wildebeest wasn't able to tag the hyena, until it got close, and even then the Hyena was fast enough to miss serious injuries.



So you win the lottery 1 out of 10 times?

And, if you think a wildebeest is as agile as mike tyson...umm...yea.


----------



## feebas_factor (Feb 27, 2012)

This thread is great/ridiculous. Heck, I'll throw my shit in here too.

The hyena can feasibly take it if it does exclusively hit and run attacks to try and cripple the humans. Especially if it gets them some distance apart. It can do way more damage in a single attack than the humans can.

But if it tries to maul one human, the other can just grab it while it's grappling with/gutting the first guy and poke out its eyes with his thumbs.

Unless hyenas perhaps have some feat indicating they possess extremely durable eyeballs.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 27, 2012)

I smile when I wake up in the morning to find that this thread is nearly 10 pages long.


----------



## mcdave (Feb 27, 2012)

Samavarti said:
			
		

> Good thing the battle doesn't star with the Hyena head in Lesnar hands.


Good thing for Lesnar his hand doesnt start in the Hyenas jaw 


			
				Matta Clatta said:
			
		

> -You have to assume a hyena is even stronger then Lesnar or Tyson(its really not)


I bet if i ask you who is stronger a 70kg chimp or Lesna/Tyson you would say Lesnar/Tyson



			
				Matta Clatta said:
			
		

> -You have to assume its going to mortally wound them by attacking their feet


You have to assume a Jaw with the strenght of a Scrap Press wont crush their Bones/Destroy their Arteria femoralis and to assume it could not be lethal. Or that the Hyena wont attack their groins or isnt strong enough to drag them down like a 200kg 
Animal that trys to run away or that Hyenas cant jump.


			
				Matta Clatta said:
			
		

> -You have to assume Lesnar and Tyson won't get in any type of offense because the crippling bite is too much pain for any of them to continue fighting


No of course they are as strong and durable as Wildbeest and lions.



			
				Matta Clatta said:
			
		

> -You have to assume Lesnar and Tyson are suddenly not fighting a single animal which is prone to attack in an incredibly predictable fashion.


No comment humans beeing faster than a Hyena because they have aimdodging.



			
				feebas_factor said:
			
		

> But if it tries to maul one human, the other can just grab it while it's grappling with/gutting the first guy and poke out its eyes with his thumbs.


Great then you would have a pissed of Blind Hynea which still has a Nose not that Eyes are that big of a Target to start with.


----------

